# Peavey or cant hook bolt?



## Hal-VT (Jan 18, 2017)

Anybody know where to find a real peavey or canthook bolt? The one that holds the hook, 3/8 or 7/16, with a square head, and a short square shank under the head. This locks the bolt into the hole in the ferrule, so that it won't turn and loosen the nut.

Google comes up with all kinds of hardware for Peavey amps, nothing for tools.


----------



## Franny K (Jan 18, 2017)

The short square shank can be found on carriage bolts and on plow bolts. One has a domed head and the other has a countersunk head. There are grade 5 carriage bolts at one Deere dealership I go to. The plow bolts are generally pretty high grade at least I think. I can not comment on exactly what you describe. Ideally lack of threads where the hook rubs would be nice, probably have to get one a bit long to get the non threaded portion and cut it down. Finding a carriage bolt that is not all thread may be challenging.


----------

